# ID this duck....



## stacemo (Oct 23, 2003)

Ieatantlers said:


> Possible, but I've never seen a mallard/gad keep such a perfect olive beak. That would make me believe, if anything, it was a black/mallard hybrid.


I agree with you about the bill. Too yellow.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

look at the style of the feather in the chest...the actual pattern of the individual feather. now the coloring is out of whack but thats to be expected on a hybrid... still stick to my drake gad/mallard cross. you wont find that pattern anywhere in a black. they have big lobed black designs in their feathers. gads have hte zig zaggy vermiculums (not sure if thats the right word). can even be seen on its back mixed in with the mallard feathers.


----------



## eyecatcher (Feb 2, 2004)

I beleive its an immature drake mallard.


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

mallard X buffie X Lawn Dart X Cackler


----------



## BAY CREEPER (Jan 11, 2009)

Drake Mallard aka Greenhead with brown feathers


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

like i said i see a lot birds that look like that around here that never leave the river. they look exactly like that even in jan. and i know there is no gaddy in them.


----------



## kcjablin (Sep 25, 2007)

I immediatley thought Gadwall cross too, just my gut feeling.


----------



## cheeseandquackers (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks like a Mexi-mallard to me. Stomach feathers a little greyer though.


----------



## cheeseandquackers (Jun 20, 2007)

Dont agree with the gadwall mallard, also dont agree with mallard black duck. I dont see any black duck in that bird. Heres a sample of a gadwall mallard







mix.
and heres a mallard black mix.







i know there are different variations but at least you get a view of what one might look like.

HEres pretty one. Pintail Mallard. figured id just throw this one in.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

not all hybrids are equal...you guys are using other hybrids to compare a hybrid. not the best angle to take. this could be a 2nd, 3rd or 4th generation and simply will not have certain characteristics of one or the other. I do not see any black in that duck...nothing. But i do see drake gadwall feathers in the chest. Am i 100% sure its gadwal, nope....it very possibly could be any farm cross + mallard thats out there...like a bazillion of them. Not every gad/mal cross will have a black beak you know.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

That Pintail Mallard is "Sweet"..........


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> not all hybrids are equal...you guys are using other hybrids to compare a hybrid. not the best angle to take. this could be a 2nd, 3rd or 4th generation and simply will not have certain characteristics of one or the other. I do not see any black in that duck...nothing. But i do see drake gadwall feathers in the chest. Am i 100% sure its gadwal, nope....it very possibly could be any farm cross + mallard thats out there...like a bazillion of them. Not every gad/mal cross will have a black beak you know.


I know where you are coming from kid, there is def. some weird stomach coloration. But the bill/speculum/leg coloration are all flawless. I have yet to see any mallard cross where the bill is so perfectly olive, other than black/mallard- and like you said, there is nothing that says black duck about it. Thats why I believe its just a mallard with weird coloration or genetic problems. It very well may be about a 3/4/5th generation cross, and then its almost impossible to tell with what. All I am saying is, as far as your bag limit is concerned- a CO is counting that sucker as a mallard.

For the above pics- those are perfect specimens of crosses- hard to compare to 'real life' hybrids. Although I don't see one olive bill except for the black/mallard on em.:lol:


----------



## cheeseandquackers (Jun 20, 2007)

The CO would def. call it a mallard. 
after researching almost every gaddy cross i could find on the web, not a one repeat not one didnt have any black in the bill. Everyone had black one way or another. Not convince on gaddy only by belly feathers. There would have to be more to convince me. The legs have no discoloration at all either, i would think that there would be something else other than just belly feathers to distinguish be gaddy or what ever else it is. Theres no doubt its hybrid but hybrid with what. Id say its inconclusive.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

prolly a shemale mallard.


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

Looks like a lot of the greenheads we shot early in the season.


----------



## marshman (Nov 29, 2005)

ieatantlers, your pic is way better of a blind full of greenies than my one goof duck!

And am I the only one that now wants to go on a mission to find that pin / mallard mix??? That is one BA duck that would go on my wall! Ever since I saw that picture in one of the summer DU magazines Ive been having dreams of it whistlereeting into my spread!

~marsh


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

marshman said:


> ieatantlers, your pic is way better of a blind full of greenies than my one goof duck!


Notice the snow on the ground?:lol: God this year has been terrible. Most of my fields are sweet later season spots once everyone else is complaining all the birds are gone. I'd take a 45 day season, Nov.15-Dec 30 over any 60 day season michigan has (and this is for zone 3 only I'm talking) But, it finally looks like the weather is coming, just too late. Should be a great split season though. Maybe they will let us double our limit for lack of ducky weather this season.:help:


----------



## kcjablin (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm gonna get a couple mallards and pintails from Stromberg's and start breeding those things. I'll make a fortune selling em to you guys!


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Take it to a lab and have its genetics tested. Then you will know who is right.


----------



## marshman (Nov 29, 2005)

good thought but a little late on the timing. that bird has been breasted, bbq'ed and digested for days now. the carcas is burried and being decomosed for morrel fertilizer! 

~marsh


----------

